# Is "난 꼴렸어" correct?



## Mouze

Please don't question what I need to use it for if it is correct. 
I'm trying to find the way to say "I'm horny" in Korean...
Please tell me if there is a better way!!


----------



## kenjoluma

꼴리다 as.... to get an erection or aroused?
Wow.

If you say I *am* horny, you don't need to use the perfect tense. 

Well, if you watch a picture of some poor girls who can't afford the proper clothes to cover themselves, you can say, "와, 이 사진 정말 꼴리네."

꼴린다, 꼴리네 etc. in a present form are generally used. Please be _*extremely*_ cautious that this verb is not perfectly equivalent to "horny" in English, unless you want a slap in your face. Seriously.


----------



## terredepomme

It's more natural to omit 난.
Note that in Korean, a subject does not always have to be stated.
난 추워 (x) 추워 (o) = I'm cold
난 목말라 (x) 목말라 (o) = I'm thirsty


----------



## oloekis

Does not 꼴리다 mean something like `to get mad`? For sure It is kind of slang, right?  Don`t like this word personally, for it feels like to hear baby talk from sane old man no matter who the speaker would be.


----------



## kenjoluma

littlemonyou said:


> does not 꼴리다 mean something like `to get mad`? For sure it is kind of slang, right?  Don`t like this word personally, for it feels like to hear baby talk from sane old man no matter who the speaker would be.



원래의 의미는 '수컷의 성기가 발기하다'라는 의미입니다. 이것이 훗날 파생되어 '흥분하다', '화가 나다'라는 의미로 되었고요. 하지만 여전히 원래의 의미로도 쓰입니다. 
제 주변에서는 특히... '엄청 꼴리는데' 뭐 이런 식으로 쓰는... 음... 더 이상 자세한 설명은 생략하고요.


잘은 몰라도 '네 꼴리는 대로 해라'라는 말은 많이 쓰지 않나요?


----------



## Jackie4ever

There are certain situations it is more appropriate to put "난" .
 For example, when your friend is saying watching something erotic
 "이거 흥분되네." which could mean "it makes me carried away or excited" 
you can say "난 벌써 꼴렸어." here, 난 has the connotation of "for me" or "in my case".


벌써 means already
난 is a shortened form of 나는
꼴렸어 is a slang.

If you simply want to say I got turned on. or I have an eretion using a Korean slang, simply say 나 꼴렸어, not 나는 꼴렸어. 

more examples.

Person ㄱ: 나 더워.
Person ㄴ: 난 추워.
ㄱ: 나 배고파.
ㄴ: 난 배 안 고파.


----------



## Jackie4ever

If I wanted to simply say "I am sexually excited." I am with my girl friend, I would just say, 나 흥분돼(I am excited) in the right moment.
If I wanted to say I am sexually excited in a funny way when I am with my friend when seeing or watching something erotic. I would say. 이거 꼴리네.


----------



## Mouze

Ahah thank you everyone!!


----------



## 한국어

No, don't use 나 꼴렸어. Despite what many people seem to believe, it's really an awkward word to use in real life. And besides, Koreans don't tend to be straightforward in such a context (and others).

Say instead "나 오늘 달아올라".


----------



## coolbrz

이런 표현은 티비에서 본건 아닌것 같은데 ,, 일상적인 대화에서 안나올테니 무시하셔도 될듯...


----------

